# How do you serve polenta, or what do you serve it with ?



## larry_stewart (Jan 27, 2016)

My family and I love polenta,
Not that its a problem, but the only way I usually serve it, is with chili.
I usually make it and add additional cheddar cheese to give it a cheesy flavor and serve it in its runny form, or let it sit and firm up, then grill or fry it up ( trying to be healthy I usually don't fry it, but have in the past).

I know its not a one trick pony, which is why Im curious what you guys serve it with or any variations you may have when preparing it.  ( Don't limit your answers to vegetarian, Im just curious what else you guys do with it).

Thanks, 

larry


----------



## CraigC (Jan 27, 2016)

We either serve it soft with a ragu on top or let it dry out, cut into wedges, brown in a saute pan. You can do many things with it think out side of italian. After all, it was probably a porridge in mesoamerica long before it ever reached Italian shores. Grits are very similar and shrimp and grits is a favorite for us.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 27, 2016)

I often buy the rolls of pre-made (yes, I know it's second rate) and then slice and fry in butter and fresh sage. Then it gets topped with something... shrimp, roasted asparagus, even chopped tomatoes and goat cheese ... but my absolute favorite topping is ratatouille - fabulous.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 27, 2016)

I prepare it a variety of ways depending on my mood.  However, most of the time I always begin the same way.

I make it plain sometimes, if I'm going to serve it "under" a very very spicy or robust sauce.

If the topping is milder, I may add herbs or a bit of cheese to it.

But, in any of these cases, after I've mixed it to the "recipe" I've chosen, I turn it into a loaf pan and let it chill in the refrigerator until its nice and firm.  Then, similar to CraigC, I slice it and brown it in butter or olive oil, then serve it as a pasta substitute.  Also good as a breakfast base for huevos rancheros.

Good stuff.


----------



## Breathing Couch (Jan 27, 2016)

I also get the rolls, slice then, and put chicken on top.  Then I pour a jar of salsa on top and bake.  We really like it that way !


----------



## ShellyCooks (Jan 27, 2016)

When I was young, my mother made polenta and served it on Fridays in the soft form (mush) with homemade tomato sauce sprinkled with Parmesan cheese  -- no meat.  She would also put some aside to firm up for breakfast the next morning.  She would slice and brown it in butter and olive oil and serve it with maple syrup, fried or scrambled eggs, and sausages or bacon.  Also, she often made polenta with chicken or beef broth, always adding olive oil and/or butter and Italian herbs.  My grandmother made sweet polenta.  She made polenta with milk and sugar and then chilled it in a loaf pan until firm.  She would slice it and serve it with fresh fruit or sauté it and serve it warm.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 28, 2016)

Katie H said:


> IAlso good as a breakfast base for huevos rancheros.
> 
> Good stuff.


 
I wonder how it would do as a base for eggs benedict?  Sometimes those store bough English muffins can be a bit tough and who wants to fight with breakfast food.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm no polenta guru, but my best friend when I lived in Montana was first gen Italian-American (his father came over from Italy when he was in his teens with his family and homesteaded in Montana).  They always served polenta with stewed wild duck or rabbit.  It was firm enough to be sliced, but never fried.  

The only times I've ever had polenta was when I ate with them.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Jan 28, 2016)

You're right, RP.  We, too, would have it with beef/venison/ rabbit stew or with chicken cacciatore.  On Fridays (no meat day), it was served with plain tomato sauce and cheese or with butter and cheese or with basil pesto.

Medtran ~ I think polenta would be good with eggs Benedict.  You could spread the hot mush in a large flat pan and chill it.  Then use a biscuit cutter to cut out rounds and heat or sauté them before adding the eggs and sauce.


----------



## cristina.b (Jan 28, 2016)

in Italy , especially in  the north, we serve polenta with meat cooked with mushroom ( spezzatino con funghi ), or cooked in wine or like goulash ( stracotto o stufato ).
we serve it also with cheese flavour with butter fried with onion or garlic. it's very tasty . Do you want any recipes?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2016)

Of course, we'd love some of your recipes, Cristina!


----------



## blissful (Jan 28, 2016)

My grown son was asking me--Mom what else could I use a spring form pan for, instead of cheese cake?

I'd seen this on the cooking channel.
Layer 1: polenta
Layer 2: bechamel with pesto
Layer 3: polenta
Layer 4: tomato type sauce

I found it again here: Polenta Torta Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Food Network

I think I would like this at room temperature or warm. I don't think I'd like it right out of the refrigerator.






Nice looking, eh?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2016)

That's purdy, Bliss!


----------



## ShellyCooks (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow!  That's gorgeous! I've never made a polenta torta before, but I have sliced firm polenta and layered it in a casserole with tomato sauce (with or without meat),  sautéed mushrooms and spinach and cheese --- like a polenta lasagna.  

I'd love some of your recipes, too, Cristina.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you Larry for starting this thread.  You reminded me of a recipe we haven't had in ages and one in which I can use up some of Craig's homemade red wine and garlic sausage, as well as the little bit of cream cheese and ricotta we have left over from something else (subbing out for the mascarpone in the recipe, I like a little more cheese in it) astray recipes: Polenta with sausage and tomato sauce and Garden Tomato Sauce - BigOven .  On our menu for next week.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 29, 2016)

That is a beautiful torte.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 29, 2016)

Glad I can be of some help.  Im excited about all the new ideas.  Can't wait to get back to NY and start cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm inspired, too. I've never made polenta before. I think a nice pork ragù over it would be fantastic (sorry, Larry ).


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't think I've ever had polenta.  I did not like grits when I tried them down south.  They were not gritty at all.


----------



## andylewis (Jan 30, 2016)

I use to serve it like a homemade pizza, topped with caramelized onions, fontina cheese and potato slices.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 30, 2016)

Oh! Polenta is so very good!

You may cook it on low but to stir it well, and add any flavors or seasons to it to make it of your taste. 

I have discovered here of many Americans who do not like this of plain, so here are what to do with this to make it nice!

You can add sausage. You must fry this breakfast sausages and drain of the grease. Mix into this of the polenta and cook down to your desired thicknesses. If you cook this to make it firm, it is so very good with a light fried egg over it, and set it aside for a moment.

You can add any ground of meats. Use the seasonings of your like, and stir it round. Polenta is a very good base for meats and eggs. And as of before, cook it to your desired firmness.

Polenta can also be used alone, yes? So if it is fried, as in cakes, or soft as in the American way there are good ways to use it.

Polenta cakes are rolls in which the coating is very flavorful and nice. Joyce makes her polenta cakes rolled in the herb ranch seasoning for fried chicken. She rolls these in the mix and fries these. You can use any types of fried chicken coatings I have seen here, yes?

Many of us in Eastern Europe loves the polenta as Americans like their grits, with butter, salt, pepper, and shredded cheese into its mix.

Polenta in its very plain form is also well if one were to put cooked Campbell's soups that have many beefs and vegetables over it, as is of rice or noodles.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 30, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I don't think I've ever had polenta. I did not like grits when I tried them down south. They were not gritty at all.


 
I'm going to guess you had instant grits.  Was texture kind of like cream of wheat?  Stone ground grits that take at least half an hour to cook, and an hour is better, still have texture after cooking and I guess you would call it gritty.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 30, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm inspired, too. I've never made polenta before. I think a nice pork ragù over it would be fantastic (sorry, Larry ).




Im sure it would be fantastic ( as long as you didn't serve it to me fore dinner )


I love all the ideas, definitely expands my use for polenta.  Can't wait to get back into the kitchen and give it a go.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 30, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> I'm going to guess you had instant grits.  Was texture kind of like cream of wheat?  Stone ground grits that take at least half an hour to cook, and an hour is better, still have texture after cooking and I guess you would call it gritty.




Yes, like cream of wheat, only with less flavor and texture.  Must have been instant.  I was underwhelmed, and really couldn't understand why southerners were so enamored with them.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have never tried, but felt this one deserved one.
I definitely plan to make these!


----------

